# Dental implants in Delhi-NCR



## alex112 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi Guys
My name is Alex and I recently moved to Delhi for work. I have been meaning to get my dental implants done, however I am not sure how to find a trusted dentist. 

Any recommendations? or if anyone can point to a trusted source, it will be greatly appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## seonaga (Oct 12, 2014)

Dr. Aseem Arora


----------



## johnpittman12 (Mar 3, 2015)

Looking for a good dentist to perform dental implants is quite hard since some of them do not do their work well. Placidway can help you to find a good and well-practiced dentist who will do dental implants that is worth it.


----------

